# Ham extravaganza



## dennis8483 (Jan 30, 2021)

2 bear roasts. 5 deer roasts. 2 deer hindquarters. Brined 8 days and injected. Smoked 8 hours. Finished on grill just to get to final temp.  Venison holds more salt than bear... meat is more dense. Comparable to good salt cured ham. Bear ham has more marbling and is far superior.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2021)

Some beautiful looking meat.  Any sliced pics?


----------



## dennis8483 (Jan 30, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Some beautiful looking meat.  Any sliced pics?


No pics of bear. Didnt last long. Venison pictured below


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

Man that looks good!

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice work.  What was the occasion?


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 30, 2021)

They are beautiful!!!!  Can I have 1 or 2  1/4" slices of ANY OF THOSE GREAT LOOKING MEATS?!   I would love to  make them into a schnitzel with a cream mushroom Jägersauce and serve with a side of Spätzle,  rot kraut (red kraut), hot Brotchen and definitely 2 or 3L of a Hefeweizen!


----------



## dennis8483 (Jan 30, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Nice work.  What was the occasion?


Nothing special really... Did my first one, a single hind quarter a few weeks ago. Was so satisfied with it, I decided to do a freezer clean out to make what would be about a years worth of ham to vac seal for the family. Wife and I have a surplus of deer meat this year... 6 deer in freezer. Usually 3 or 4 does us well.


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks great. I got a deer roast like yours in Pop's Brine with a couple small additions for my first attempt ever. Also got 2 pork loins for CB waiting with one on Original Pop's and one  that I injected a mix of honey, maple syrup and Cedar Ridge Malted Rye Whiskey then into Pop's Brine.


----------

